# What Type Of Pocket Watch Is This - Any Clue On Age?



## its-only-me (Aug 16, 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/100775230692430487770/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCLKB1e3Hvp7UhwE&pli=1#5641734753560568018

https://picasaweb.google.com/100775230692430487770/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCLKB1e3Hvp7UhwE&pli=1#5641735224913351762

https://picasaweb.google.com/100775230692430487770/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCLKB1e3Hvp7UhwE&pli=1#5641735504807198162

https://picasaweb.google.com/100775230692430487770/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCLKB1e3Hvp7UhwE&pli=1#5641735935322972034

https://picasaweb.google.com/100775230692430487770/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCLKB1e3Hvp7UhwE&pli=1#5641737846800314722

This is my uncle Freds old pocket watch. I dont see why the back clicks open, all it does it show the silver back of the case and lots of numbers (shown in the long picture). The front also clicks open and the watch face lifts off (I dont know if it is supposed to or not) but when it does, all the three hands fall off too.

There are lots of numbers and two marks I dont have a clue about inside the back opening of the case. I'm guessing the top one might be the makers mark (G.S.) but how come the face has nothing written on it about who made it?

As well as all the stamped numbers, someone has scratched into the silver longtitudinally, the numbers 259014. That makes me wonder if it is a jeweller who repaired it at some time?

The numerals on the face look Art Deco to me, but other than that, I have no clue how old it is. I've heard of Alberts and Half Alberts (or is it Hunters and Half-Hunters?) but again, dont know if this is any of these or even none of these.

It does tick quite loudly, I turned it just twice yesterday and it ticked until early evening.

I'd love to know more about it and hope someone may be able to recognise it from the pictures. My thanks to anyone who takes the time.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

You've got an open face watch there. A hunter-case watch is one with a lid that closes over the crystal to protect it from scratches. There's also half-hunterse, with windows in the lids.

Double Albert and Single Albert (or 'half Albert') watch-chains are what you clip the watch to before fastening it to your waistcoat. Double Alberts, as the name suggests, have two lengths of chain of equal length. Single Albert chains have just the one length. Both end in a T-bar for hooking through a waistcoat buttonhole.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum, it's a nice friendly place

Your watch is classed as an open face watch, a full hunter has a front cover which flips open to reveal the dial and a half hunter has a round 'window' (bit like a polo mint) in the cover so the time can be read without opening the front

It has a silver case and a London import mark for 1918 (reading marks from a pic can't be guaranteed though) and the maker's mark GS could refer to George Smith' The scratch marks you describe are normally from a watchmaker's service and sometimes could be marks from a pawn shop.

You have opened the font of the watch and the dial is loose - which it shouldn't be, if you could open the back and post a pic of the movement which I suspect is Swiss then we may be able to give you a bit more info'

You also have a watch chain - that's what is called an Albert, with a T bar and fob, it could do with a bit of a clean and polsh though.

Hope that helps

Chris


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes welcome, it's nice to have a family piece.

The hour wheel on yours seems to be upside down, of the central pinion has been pushed through with some force. Also the main centre wheel arbour is missing, has it fallen out when the hands were removed? or is it hanging out the back of the centre wheel in the back of the pocket watch? It's worth having a look round for it......as it is needed to drive the minute hand..... Not to worry though, spares aren't too bad to find for this type of watch


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

harryblakes7 said:


> Yes welcome, it's nice to have a family piece.
> 
> The hour wheel on yours seems to be upside down, of the central pinion has been pushed through with some force. Also the main centre wheel arbour is missing, has it fallen out when the hands were removed? or is it hanging out the back of the centre wheel in the back of the pocket watch? It's worth having a look round for it......as it is needed to drive the minute hand..... Not to worry though, spares aren't too bad to find for this type of watch


I think, actually, this due to the angle of the image; he has photographed it looking down from the 10 o'clock position. What you are calling the Hour Wheel and Cannon Pinion is actually the Motion Wheel, in the upper of the two recesses. The Pinion and Centre Arbor are fine, located in the lower recess in which can be seen the Mainspring Barrel. The only issue, then, is that the Hour Wheel is missing.


----------



## its-only-me (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello All - I'm back - completely forgot about my dearest uncles watch, but thought I'd pop in to see what those who know about them think.

And what a lot of information, thank you all very much for your time and sharing what you know.

Yes, whoever said the dial is loose you are right. I am a bit scared of opening the back, would I have to take the dial part off to do that? Would it harm it in any way I wonder? I am assuming the 'movement' is the inner workings parts.

Yes, there is a super chain with it and intrigued to learn it is called an Albert. The T bar is to go through the button hole I guess and the fob has me stumped with the initials.

What a shame the 'hour wheel' is missing. I wonder if it could have fallen inside like the two tiny hands did?

My favourite bit of it is the engine turned pattern on the back of the watch. The intrigueing pattern on the inside is not symmetrical and there is an arrow which seems to point downwards towards the hingest at the base. Wonder what inspired such dÃ©cor?

Also, whilst reading through the forum notes, the glass at the front of pocket watches are referred to as the 'crystal'. Does that mean they were made from rock crystal or are they just glass? Mine does look rather a yellowy colour and I kind of assumed it was plastic.

As regards posting an image of the 'movement' I do remember taking it to bits and seeing some brass wheels with cogs and these are shown in my second picture above in the original post - is that the movement?

If its not, I will be brave and try to take it further to bits.

Thanks everso to everyone to answered, it is much appreciated.

Kind regards


----------

